# Well woman exam



## nyyankees (May 21, 2013)

would this be reported using the prevenative E/M codes..99395?


----------



## cassieburnish (May 21, 2013)

*Well woman exam (Physical Exam)*

Yes, codes 99384-99387 (New patient) and codes 99394-99397 (Established patient) are used according to the patient's age. 

Cassie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (May 21, 2013)

thank you..


----------



## CarolP77 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Well woman Code S0612*

I have been using S0612 along with a preventative code, however some of our payer's have been denying the S0612. How would I bill for the gynecologic examination?


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 6, 2013)

Check your carriers website for medical policies relating to we'll woman visits. Some do allow the S0612 and /or S0613.


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 6, 2013)

CarolP77 said:


> I have been using S0612 along with a preventative code, however some of our payer's have been denying the S0612. How would I bill for the gynecologic examination?



Carol -  there are some carriers who consider the S code bundles in with the preventive codes 99381-99397. Check the carriers medical or reimbursement policy to verify what they allow.


----------

